# Just completed Attic Insulation Project!



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Use unfaced fiberglass insulation.


----------



## Gary in WA (Mar 11, 2009)

Same as a furnace flue; use metal and fire-foam (unless there is a liner), then insulation: http://www.familyhandyman.com/DIY-P...ency/how-to-seal-attic-air-leaks/Step-By-Step

And page #49 here; http://www.nybtg.com/downloads/thermal_bypass_checklist.pdf
I hope you air-sealed the rest of the attic before insulating....

Gary


----------



## LuckyFoot15 (Jan 3, 2012)

Thank you for the links on how to work around the chimney. That looks like something I can do myself with a little more research. 

The ceilings of the house are all plaster. Prior to insulating, I sealed around all the ductwork and electrical that was penetrating the attic. The wastewater vent stack had a 14"x24" hole that you could see directly to the basement...which the previous owner just threw faced batts of insulation down. Thinking of it, I now need to dig into the chimney hole to confirm the previous owner didn't do the same in that hole. 

I forgot to follow-up on the first post pricing discussion. Total cost so far has been under $300, minus whatever we'll get back in tax savings. The air-sealing was a $200 additional cost from the contractor...cost me $20 worth of materials at Menards. HA!


----------



## LuckyFoot15 (Jan 3, 2012)

I have more work to do up there. With the snow we just got, it's 24F outside today and the attic is around 40-50F depending on the zone. It's fairly obvious that heat is leaking through the area surrounding the chimney, and the soffitt vents are sufficiently clogged with paint.


----------



## johnpma (May 21, 2009)

Just purchased a home built in 1900. Same thing in attic no insulation  Did you also insulate along the rafters to the ridge?? I need to add soffit vents, and a ridge vent and then I will add the rafter vents as well....


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

Insulation plane is to follow the envelope layer.

If the attic floor is the air/envelope layer...that is where the insulation goes as well.


----------



## johnpma (May 21, 2009)

Windows on Wash said:


> Insulation plane is to follow the envelope layer.
> 
> If the attic floor is the air/envelope layer...that is where the insulation goes as well.


Can you explain in DIY terms :laughing: Not sure I fully understand what the "envelope layer" is:confused1:


----------

